# Heart ruled head...will i regret it?



## cally23 (23 January 2015)

Apologies for the long full story.
Six months ago I decided to part loan a mare. The owner only had her in a field and the first time I rode out on her she napped within four paces. I managed to control her and once we were away from the field and the herd, she was fine.

I would say I am a confident  rider but very much a novice, as in technique, I try my best. I trust her as in this time we have coped with scrambler bikes, attack by a bull mastiff and meeting a guy with five dogs and a buzzard on his arm. These incidents did spook her but with calmness and a bit of control, we managed extremely well. 

Anyway Christmas time I bought her and have moved her to a small, very friendly yard. There are nine horses in total, she is almost at the bottom of the pecking order but this does not seem to worry her.

The problem started when she point blankly refused the bit, clamping her mouth shut. I have changed her from a four ring continental gag to a french link loose ring snaffle. removed her wolf teeth. I am waiting on the saddler to come out and check her saddle. The farrier is out next week and I am going to discuss, front shoes, she is unshod at present, as we hack on stony ground.

Napping is now full on. I call her from the field, she comes to me, I put her head collar on and she plants her feet and will not budge, sometimes I just give up and leave her there. Othertimes after her feed she plants and will not go back out.

There are no schooling facilities at the yard. Do I get an instructor in to help me with all these problems or do i send her away to be schooled? I think she is just a lazy mare who wants her own way and she knows I do not have the knowledge..yet. To lead the way. What should I do?


----------



## Equi (23 January 2015)

Im not a fan of french link, they can hurt. 

As for napping, its a stress thing but i think a lot of the time it is also an avoidance issue. After all her checks to make sure she is definitely not in pain i would start working her if she napps. So get her in a lunge line, if she starts to nap send her out and work her until she complys. She will soon realise that it is easier and more relaxing to just do what you want.


----------



## be positive (24 January 2015)

It sounds as if getting someone in to help would be a good idea, they can give you advice on groundwork as well as the riding issues but with no facilities it will not be easy, you cannot do much while the ground is muddy and may get into more difficulty if you try something you cannot finish such as lunging. 
It sounds to me as if she is not yet settled and is taking the mick knowing you will give up if she just plants herself, get someone to go behind her to keep her moving if you cannot manage alone, if the yard is not suitable, the facilities or lack of them are not helping consider a move to somewhere that has facilities and an instructor available to give you support, sending her away is probably of limited value as it is the combination of the horse, you and the setup that needs to work, just addressing the horse will probably mean she reverts over time if you fail to really get to grips with her.

It sounds as if you are really trying hard to get everything right, it takes time to adjust, the bit may suit her better than a dutch gag but still may not be the best option, any bit can hurt if used incorrectly or unsuited to the horse, keep up the good work, find someone to support  you and advise on anything you are unsure about.


----------



## neddy man (24 January 2015)

if she wont move forward try turning her in a tight circle, and move her forward after each turn, keep doing it until she knows she cant win. Always keep calm , and gentle but firm perseverance will win. Hack out as much as possible with a lead horse ,with you taking over the lead little and often. Giving up will not resolve any issues just make them harder.


----------



## cally23 (24 January 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate anyone taking the time, to help me out.

It took three attempts to bring her in from the field today, I even took different head collars with me. Each time I managed to get her closer to the muddy slope, which is her sticking point. On the third attempt, I couldn't believe when she stopped half way down, I let the lead rope go slack and then, at last she followed me.
I would have liked to ride but with the problems bringing her in, I thought it was best to just concentrate on grooming and a bit of together time. Sometimes she is very bargy and has no manners, so I worked on her listening to me, to back up, move over, left and right, pick up feet. All this was great, today.

I know tomorrow will be a problem because I am bringing her in early and as this is not close to her feeding time, she knows it will be for something else- too bloody intelligent! There will be no one around to help but I will persevere, especially trying the circle-thanks.

I have thought maybe buying a Dually bridle and long line, may help? of course, learning to fit it and use it correctly would be key.

Thanks for the bit advice, I went on what the girl recommended in the shop but will try others, I remeasured her mouth and have gone up 1/2 inch and bit is a warm metal lozenge french link?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (24 January 2015)

I like French link bits, but I doubt the bit is the problem.  You're going to have to be cleverer than her, think ahead a bit more.  Definitely keep her moving, if she plants you can generally get the front feet moving again by 'swinging' them from side to side.  I know I would take a long schooling whip with me, I'd use it to tap away at the front of her legs.  Be an annoyance tickling away at those legs, and each time she lifts a leg praise loads. (I've used this method with teaching a horse to load). I think you will need professional help but there again you may be able to nail it alone if you persevere.  Good luck OP!


----------



## seejay (25 January 2015)

She's planting coming in and she's planting going out.  I'd expect one or other, not both. She's planting half way down a difficult muddy slope. She's refusing the bit when she didn't used to. I think she may be trying to tell you she's in pain somewhere. How old is she? Is arthritis a possibility?  Can you test her on Bute for a week with the approval of your vet?


----------



## Cortez (25 January 2015)

"Refusing" the bit? What's that? Do you mean she's not opening her mouth when you go to bridle her? If so, most horses don't open their mouths voluntarily (some do, some don't), it doesn't mean anything - you just need to know how to ask her to open for the bit (slide your thumb into the side of her mouth and press down on her tongue, not hard). Oh, and ALL bits hurt if you pull hard on them, it's not particularly to do with the french link.

She's not leading properly because she knows you won't make her, you can carry a schooling whip and tap her hindquarters to make her move on, but you'd be best asking an instructor to show you how if you are very inexperienced. Don't dispair, it's all part of learning how to be around horses, and they're not the little angels some people think they are


----------



## SpringArising (25 January 2015)

cally23 said:



			sometimes I just give up and leave her there.
		
Click to expand...

And that's the problem. 

She knows that after a bit of dilly dallying about you'll give up and let her do what she wants. It's not about being cruel or loud; it's about being consistent and firm but fair. 

Never try to catch her if you're in a hurry. Until this is resolved you need to be sure you can dedicate as much time as you need to getting her out the field without her 'winning'. 

Don't stand there constantly pulling with no give or take. You need to make her feel that walking forwards is easier and more comfortable than not. 

When she's walking forward make sure the rope is slack; this is how she knows she's doing good. As soon as she plants, take up all slack and don't let the tension slip until she's taken a step forward. Even if she moves ever so slightly you need to reward that behaviour by releasing the pressure. I've always used this method for this and for loading difficult horses and it has never failed me. It requires minimal effort but is very effective. 




			Im not a fan of french link, they can hurt.
		
Click to expand...

Why and how? And what would you suggest, then? The FL conforms nicely to the tongue and is generally a forgiving mouthpiece.


----------



## cally23 (27 January 2015)

Thank you spring arising. Things have been a bit better over the past few days, I have a Dually bridle now and I am doing what you have suggested. I even stood there and ate her carrot lol, which calmed me down. It is still at the thick muddy slope where she plants. My very experienced friend had a go and even she found it almost impossible to move her, without me encouraging her, from behind. We have been hacking out and she has been absolutely great, she is such a loving sweet mare. I will gently persevere, as the last thing I want is for her not to come towards me when I call her. Another liveried pony can only be caught, with a helicopter and a cargo net!


----------



## SpringArising (27 January 2015)

cally23 said:



			Another liveried pony can only be caught, with a helicopter and a cargo net!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I have had one or two like that. Both funny and frustrating at the same time. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Petal77 (4 February 2015)

Well done for persevering, sounds like things are moving forwards. I would save her treats for when you get her to the place you want her to be, instead of giving them in the field (don't know if you do that or not). Then she has something yummy to aim for - bribery works wonders!!


----------



## madlady (4 February 2015)

Refusing the bit could have been something as simple as her mouth being sore from having wolf teeth removed - if she is accepting the bit again and seems comfortable and happy in in then all is good.  Not all bits suit every horse though.  I have my girl in a kimblewick - not because she is strong or silly but because that is what she is happy in.  You may have to try a few more bits before you find the right one 

As for the not coming in - as others have said you need to be consistent and firm and not just give up - she's in a new home, new situation and with a new owner so she may be a bit unsettled coupled with trying it on to see just what the boundaries are.

I know that any of mine would really try to take the pee out of a new handler so she isn't doing anything unusual.

I would also say vary your routine.  Some days go and catch her and ride etc, some days go catch her and just bring her onto the yard for some fuss and a bit of grub, other times just ask her to come to the fence to you and give her a carrot, that way she doesn't associate being caught with being worked - it could help.


----------



## Welly (4 February 2015)

Sounds like your winning, well done.  Just to add and I know you will think I am mad but all my horse seem to loose the plot at this time of year. In my case this is due to short days, less time in the field, and more food. It happens most years so you are not alone.


----------



## L&M (4 February 2015)

Glad things are improving! Maybe she just doesn't like walking down the muddy slope, but keep persevering and well done on using a dually as they can be a very useful tool for 'planters'.


----------



## cally23 (23 February 2015)

Hello again, I don't think this bit is working, she is much more comfortable since her wolf teeth have been removed, bridling is now good. 
I hope this doesn't sound daft? but could she be leaning on the bit? as my hands are aching after a short hack, I usually have quite relaxed hands. Also though the napping is about the same, The amount of times she is putting her head down, is becoming worrying. Any suggestions?

I have booked some lessons, which will be great. The only problem being, I have to travel to another yard. I have only seen her loaded once and it wasn't much fun, took 30 minutes. It will be interesting.

The master saddler I had booked has let me down on more than one occasion. So I am now trying to find someone else to come out for a fitting.

Just riding at the school, was far easier, trying my best not to be down heartened. Do love her though.


----------



## Cortez (24 February 2015)

YOU NEED LESSONS! Otherwise it's the blind leading the blind - and you'll both go over the cliff..........


----------



## cally23 (24 February 2015)

Yes! I am the van that is teetering over the precipice!!


----------



## SpringArising (24 February 2015)

trying my best not to be down heartened
		
Click to expand...

Don't be! You're taking all the right steps and lessons will definitely help. Everyone starts somewhere and we all have days where nothing seems to go right with them.


----------



## cally23 (24 February 2015)

Thank you, I changed my attitude before going to the yard today, Think confident and it worked. I didn't let her get away with anything, she tried to nibble my pocket for a treat, I tapped her nose, immediately, with a firm "NO". Wow! was she shocked! I worked on her feet, taking no messing and also walked her up and down country lane, with me making the decisions, when we could stop for her to have a grass verge munch. Then smartly walked her back, without her barging me or walking ahead. Great! I must keep my energy positive.


----------

